# 500 Euro for charity if i fail



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Today I bought Champix, a 3month supply for 500 euro

I start taking them, 2a day, from tomorrow

They work on a double front

A) by targeting the pleasure area of the brain to suggest to it that I do not derive 'pleasure' from smoking

B) by targeting the craving area of the brain to reduce cravings

These 2 factors plus a determination on my part will get me off the **** after 27 years of heavy smoking

Easy isn't it!!!


IF I FAIL TO GIVE THEM UP, I.E. IF I SMOKE WITHIN 12 MONTHS OF FRIDAY, I WILL GIVE 500 EURO TO A CHARITY NAMED BY MOTORHOME FACTS.COM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GO ON YOU CAN DO IT !!

If my 82 year old father in law can cut out his park drive then i'm sure you can..  

Good luck...

ps.. The cost of **** and the 500 euro to quit them puts me off em straight away..


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Giving up smoking on Fri, care 2 join me?*



philbre said:


> ... 500 euro
> 
> ...
> 
> Easy isn't it!!!


Yes, easy!! (took me 50+ years but made it in the end :lol: )

Give yourself a pat on the head every day that's smoke free... 
(I'd do it for you but can't reach from here  )

_coughing_ up 500 euro should be a good incentive :wink:


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, perhaps those of us that have kicked the habit can help with tales of success.

I started smoking at about 14 years old knicking some of my dads because i thought it was cool (parents that smoke, keep your **** on you to stop this happening)

The local corner shop to the school would sell "singles" for 2p each.

Then i would spend my school dinner money on **** then live on chips all week.

Anyway after being a 40 a day smoker for about 30 years, i was in my garden and found i couldn't walk to the end of it without being out of breathe. My mind was made up.

I went onto patches the following weeked, was really Grumpy for about 4 days, i gradually reduced my dose over the next three months or so.

I have to say because my mind was made up i actually found it much easier than any "false" attempts made due to blackmail from family members

I haven't touched a cigarette now for about 8 years.

You can do it, and it really is a different world once you've stopped.
I'm not a "born again" non smoker and generally don't whinge at smokers because i know how hard it can be.

But there are so many places now where you can't smoke, life is just so much easier.

Last thought, the price of **** is NEVER going to come down!

Now if only i could shift my excess lbs so easily!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> Well, perhaps those of us that have kicked the habit can help with tales of success.


Well there is good news and bad news from me on that front...
Good: Gave up the weed 2 weeks ago and am happy! Mind you, I am cheating but why should I play fair?
Bad: I gave up 25 years ago for 7 years and then started again. Now that was dumb!

What is my cheat? Here is a link to my blog on the subject... http://tinyurl.com/yaby2vv

I reckon you have it cracked with the approach you are taking. Good luck.
Patrick


----------

